# IPA / FI wipe down after Meguiars M09?



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Is it, because of the oily composition of M09, necessary to wipe down with IPA or Final Inspection before the wax is applied?
Are the nourishing oils therefore not too much removed?


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Apparently Mike isn't visiting DW anymore :doublesho


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Black Widow said:


> Apparently Mike isn't visiting DW anymore :doublesho


Just returned from vacation, before that and even now I'm working on a couple of time-intensive projects plus new videos.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Black Widow said:


> Is it, because of the oily composition of M09, necessary to wipe down with IPA or Final Inspection before the wax is applied?
> Are the nourishing oils therefore not too much removed?


I think you're talking about chemically stripping paint after polishing to remove residual polishing oils so that an application of wax or a paint sealant will bond to the paint?

Is that the topic?

If so I have two articles on these topics they're just not posted here on DW but I can work on getting them on here. They have various links to other forums or stores so I have do a little editing first.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Mike Phillips said:


> *I think you're talking about chemically stripping paint *after polishing to remove residual polishing oils so that an application of wax or a paint sealant will bond to the paint?


Exactly :thumb:
Is it nescessary to clean the surface and what about the glazing oils?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't have time to edit my article on this topic so do a google search using these words...

Miscible and Immiscible - Wax and Paint Sealant Bonding


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

My mistake... I have already edited and posted the above article here...

*Miscible and Immiscible - Wax and Paint Sealant Bonding*


----------



## planktom (Jun 15, 2011)

Mike Phillips said:


> I think you're talking about chemically stripping paint after polishing to remove residual polishing oils so that an application of wax or a paint sealant will bond to the paint?
> 
> Is that the topic?...


thats one side of it but as the name *F*inal *I*nspection
may imply it´s also for searching after potentially masked defects or swirls....:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

planktom said:


> thats one side of it but as the name *F*inal *I*nspection
> may imply it´s also for searching after potentially masked defects or swirls....:thumb:


I covered this in-depth in the sister article here,

*How to Mix IPA for Inspecting Correction Results*

Demonstrated it on the Extreme Makeover cars we detailed last weekend in our Detailing 101 and Detailing 102 classes...

Here's a group shot of the *Extreme Makeover Team* that restored a true show car finish to this swirled-out 1962 Cadillac.










*Here's how the 1962 Cadillac looked when it arrived... completely swirled-out and full of water spots...*























































*Here's how it looks after our students took what they learned in our Detailing 101 Class and put it into practice...*
































































*Two Black Beauties with show car finishes restored at Autogeek's Show Car Garage!*


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

WOW loving the car and the work thats gone in to it


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

pee said:


> WOW loving the car and the work thats gone in to it


The Cadillac came out awesome! And all the work was done by complete Newbies to "machine" polishing.

The next day we held our Advanced Wetsanding Class and a team of 8 people that have never sanded or used rotary buffers sanded down and buffed out a 1971 GTO

We used Porter Cable, Meguiar's and Griot's Garage DA Polishers with 6" Meguiar's Unigrit sanding and foam backed finishing discs.

We extensively used the Griot's 3" Mini Polisher with the Meguiar's 3" Unigrit Sanding and Finishing discs for thin panes and intricate areas.

Then compounded and polished the paint to perfection.





































*Group shot of the Advanced Class Extreme Makeover Team







* 
Here's a close-up of the Extreme Makeover Team for the GTO

_From left to right..._

Dan, James, Tavares is behind Sergio and myself, then Robert, behind Robert is Nick, then Dan then Eric










:thumb:


----------

